# My boss's son



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

My boss's son,I have a great relationship with.He is a good kid raised right and has huge respect for me.One is I am a veteran and he has respect for my 8 years in the Marines.Plus he has been raised right,watches what he says around me.His name is Jared and he likes to watch me work,likes to learn about things in a semi truck how they work.He comes out after school is done,dad pays him very well.Plus he does well in school,told him keep his grades up and do his school work not wasting a good education.Jared knows he can't get no where without an education.He is 16 and turns 17 on Friday.He knows me very well and I have taught him something,to stand up for himself without laying a hand on.He is a proud redhead like me and it helped on Monday.Said thank you to me for doing this for him today


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Lady,

You are one of a kind, that's for sure.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i like chicken. 

chicken is delicious.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't like chicken!

I am a vegetarian.

My daughters have brunette hair just like me, we are ace.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> I don't like chicken!
> 
> I am a vegetarian.
> 
> My daughters have brunette hair just like me, we are ace.


I am a vegetarian by proxy.
The things I eat are vegetarian.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not a vegetarian.

My son is smart like me... but... well... he says I'm ridiculously short. I'm 5'3". He's 6'4". I told him that the problem is that he's ridiculously tall. >


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> I'm not a vegetarian.
> 
> My son it smart like me... but... well... he says I'm ridiculously short. I'm 5'3". He's 6'4". I told him that the problem is that he's ridiculously tall. >


Just remember if he wasn’t 6’4” then his feet wouldn’t reach the ground.Imagine the problems that would cause.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> Just remember if he wasn’t 6’4” then his feet wouldn’t reach the ground.Imagine the problems that would cause.


LOL... there have been times that I thought they did not. LOL


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

do you think that a dozen eggs in china cost approximately the same here...or does the Renminbi go further?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

The lunatics are on the grass. The lunatics are on the grass. Remembering games and daisy chains and laughs. Got to keep the loonies on the path.

OK see you guys on the dark side of the moon!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

manfromlamancha said:


> The lunatics are on the grass. The lunatics are on the grass. Remembering games and daisy chains and laughs. Got to keep the loonies on the path.
> 
> OK see you guys on the dark side of the moon!


Thanks Pink.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

And they don't sell eggs by the dozen in China - it's a crazy concept if you think about it. Why sell eggs in boxes of 12. Why not boxes of 10? They never really understood the movie "The Dirty Dozen" either. Now the Magnificent Seven - now there's a different story. My son likes the Magnificent Seven - he might be part Chinese - who knows? And did you know that China has some of the tallest sons in the world? That's a fact - look it up.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Thanks Pink.


OK then - Have A Cigar!


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

What the hell is going on!?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> What the hell is going on!?


You should know - you're from La La Land. Are you not?


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

So there's this Chinese company fitting IoT tech to chickens - allowing buyers of (dead) chickens to use an app to get to know their chicken posthumously. Where and how much it walked, what it ate etc. Proof of "free range", I guess. Better still, you can plan in advance and purchase a still-growing-up chicken that you watch grow up further before it gets to be dead for your specific eating. 
The "product" is called gogochicken (in parts of Southern Africa, that would translate as "Granny Chicken") 
Insurtech giant ZhongAn plans to use facial recognition, blockchain to monitor chickens | South China Morning Post

I am not a vegetarian. But I'm getting closer. 
(And clearly I am not in their target demographic - 
I have a feeling if we were customers, we'd be selecting shipping option D (send me the live bird). 
So we wouldn't have to buy eggs in China. 

Probably just chicken :grin2


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> And they don't sell eggs by the dozen in China - it's a crazy concept if you think about it. Why sell eggs in boxes of 12. Why not boxes of 10? They never really understood the movie "The Dirty Dozen" either. Now the Magnificent Seven - now there's a different story. My son likes the Magnificent Seven - he might be part Chinese - who knows? And did you know that China has some of the tallest sons in the world? That's a fact - look it up.


Why do round pizzas come in square boxes?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Mizzbak said:


> So there's this Chinese company fitting IoT tech to chickens - allowing buyers of (dead) chickens to use an app to get to know their chicken posthumously. Where and how much it walked, what it ate etc. Proof of "free range", I guess. Better still, you can plan in advance and purchase a still-growing-up chicken that you watch grow up further before it gets to be dead for your specific eating.
> The "product" is called gogochicken (in parts of Southern Africa, that would translate as "Granny Chicken")
> Insurtech giant ZhongAn plans to use facial recognition, blockchain to monitor chickens | South China Morning Post
> 
> ...


I once bought a radio in China.
On the back it said “made over the road”.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I have two sons and a daughter. My daughter is 4. And my sons are one and two. They all go to a baby gym. But the facilitator said about my 4 year old "get that girl to a real gym". She has Elite potential. At just four years old! But my husband and I are thinking no, no way, we don't want that life for her even though we don't want to hold her back we just don't want a life of following her all around the country and waking her up every morning to practice at oh-dark-thirty. So we might be limiting her potential but we're fine with it. She can choose it for herself later if she wants to.

Also could be the gym just wants to make money off of parents who hope they're child could one day be elite.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

We needed a little medical help to create our son (IVF). They harvested 4 eggs from my wife, fertilized 3, and implanted 2. One took and is now a tall, healthy, smart and funny 7yo.

I don't drink anymore but my favorite food at 2am used to be a thick slice of jowl bacon and 3 eggs fried hard around the edges (in the bacon fat) in my antique skillet. That would really hit the spot before going to bed.

Monotremes are the family of mammals that lay eggs. This includes the Platypus and 4 types of Echidna, all native to Australia and New Zealand.

And that's all I have to say about eggs.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> We needed a little medical help to create our son (IVF). They harvested 4 eggs from my wife, fertilized 3, and implanted 2. One took and is now a tall, healthy, smart and funny 7yo.
> 
> I don't drink anymore but my favorite food at 2am used to be a thick slice of jowl bacon and 3 eggs fried hard around the edges (in the bacon fat) in my antique skillet. That would really hit the spot before going to bed.
> 
> ...


We tried for 5 years! There was no explanation for it. Then out of the blue I got pregnant and we had a little girl. Doctors for my husband told both of us enjoy your miracle baby there will likely be no more. Then I had two more in 10 months. There's also no explanation of what suddenly went right.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> I'm not a vegetarian.
> 
> My son is smart like me... but... well... he says I'm ridiculously short. I'm 5'3". He's 6'4". I told him that the problem is that he's ridiculously tall. >


You are not short. Your legs are long enough to reach the ground. Good to go!


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I once bought a radio in China.
> On the back it said “made over the road”.


By the chickens?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Mizzbak said:


> By the chickens?


No, they crossed the road.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I'm not a vegetarian.
> 
> My son is smart like me... but... well... he says I'm ridiculously short. I'm 5'3". He's 6'4". I told him that the problem is that he's ridiculously tall. >


I'm as tall as your husband. My wife is shorter than you. She also likes chicken.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

My brother is 6'3". He prefers beef.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Mizzbak said:


> My brother is 6'3". He prefers beef.


My husband is 6'2. He also prefers beef. Im 5'3 and prefer chicken. I cant tell how tall our kids will be yet. All 3 of them eat any and every thing including non-food items. They especially love eggs which is the only thing my husband can cook.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

manfromlamancha said:


> OK then - Have A Cigar!


btw, Which one's Pink?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

thefam said:


> My husband is 6'2. He also prefers beef. Im 5'3 and prefer chicken. I cant tell how tall our kids will be yet. All 3 of them eat any and every thing including non-food items. They especially love eggs which is the only thing my husband can cook.


At 6' even, I'm a couple inches taller than the average American male. 
At 5' 7" my wife is a few inches taller than the average American female. 

Daughter 1 topped out at 5'4"
Daughter 2 topped out at 5'3"
Son stands a 5'9" and appears to be done.

I don't know what happened.

I prefer pork, especially butt in a pressure cooker 
Wife prefers lobster but will "settle" for scallops
Daughter 1 was a vegetarian, but now goes for bison
Daughter 2 likes it all but often requests my homemade tortilla soup.
Son is a surf and turf guy, specifically carne asada and shrimp


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Okay the chicken crossed the dark side of the road to get to the radio factory, and short people like to eat chicken. But I still don't get why they don't sell redheads by the dozen in China.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> At 6' even, I'm a couple inches taller than the average American male.
> At 5' 7" my wife is a few inches taller than the average American female.
> 
> Daughter 1 topped out at 5'4"
> ...


I’m around 6’2
My girlfriend is 5’10
Our daughter is less than 2’6”
Our average height is 4’10”.


My daughter is ten months old😁


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

thefam said:


> My husband is 6'2. He also prefers beef. Im 5'3 and prefer chicken. *I cant tell how tall our kids will be yet.* All 3 of them eat any and every thing including non-food items. They especially love eggs which is the only thing my husband can cook.


Multiply their height at age 3 by 2. That's a good predictor of adult height. I read that a long time ago. It worked to predict my son's height.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

https://www.babycenter.com/child-height-predictor


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Multiply their height at age 3 by 3. That's a good predictor of adult height. I read that a long time ago. It worked to predict my son's height.


I think you are mistaken.Should that be a multiple of two?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> I think you are mistaken.Should that be a multiple of two?


Yea, maybe I am mistaken.. by 2 makes more sense. My son was a little over 3 ft at age 3.

I corrected my post


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Maybe a very tall chicken that runs across the road very fast doesn't have feet that reach the ground, either.

I can't even be a vegetarian by proxy, because I like to eat chicken meat.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Uncle Tom's Cabin is a verrrrry long book. Can't wait until we are finished listening to it.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Do you guys walk to school or carry your lunch?

Bird feeder needs refilled but my garbage can is full. Thinking about chicken wings for the super bowl.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

I never read that book but in elementary school I liked singing "Senor Don Gato" in music class.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

We had pet bantam (miniature) hens. Their names were: Lady, Smidgen, Hickety, Pickety, Daisy, Daffodil, Cuddles, Treasure, Kenya, & Stella.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> btw, Which one's Pink?


Pink Anderson and Floyd Council - good ole Syd Barrett and Stephen Pyle - Piedmont Blues Fans!


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Why do round pizzas come in square boxes?


Pizzeria workers are natural born rebels - like to confuse the system by continually fitting round pegs into square holes!


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeswecan said:


> No, they crossed the road.


And note even to get to the other side, would you believe it. They were just trying to confuse tall people.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Okay the chicken crossed the dark side of the road to get to the radio factory, and short people like to eat chicken. But I still don't get why they don't sell redheads by the dozen in China.


Redheads are rationed out in China - there is a shortage! Besides they cause acidity too!


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Redheads... cause acid reflux.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Thanks Pink.


Pink isn't well, he stayed back at the hotel.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Araucaria said:


> We had pet bantam (miniature) hens. Their names were: Lady, Smidgen, Hickety, Pickety, Daisy, Daffodil, Cuddles, Treasure, Kenya, & Stella.


I had the same - their names were Roasted, Casserole, Kebab, Nuggets, Curried, Kentucky Fried and AlaKing! We had six before them who were more simply named Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday. During that time we had a pet fish called Friday.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> I had the same - their names were Roasted, Casserole, Kebab, Nuggets, Curried, Kentucky Fried and AlaKing! We had six before them who were more simply named Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday. During that time we had a pet fish called Friday.


I had two fish many years ago "Lonely Fish" and "Friend" they lived in separate tanks. They were Siamese fighting fish.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> I had the same - their names were Roasted, Casserole, Kebab, Nuggets, Curried, Kentucky Fried and AlaKing! We had six before them who were more simply named Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday. During that time we had a pet fish called Friday.


What about their cousin Teri Yaki,is he still around or did he go over the road.Or over the wall maybe.
I’m comfortably numb either way.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

manfromlamancha said:


> I had the same - their names were Roasted, Casserole, Kebab, Nuggets, Curried, Kentucky Fried and AlaKing! We had six before them who were more simply named Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday. During that time we had a pet fish called Friday.
> 
> I heard every sixth person born is Chinese.Im only going to have five children so.
> I can’t speak Chinese.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

WilliamM said:


> Redheads... cause acid reflux.


Because their SPICY


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> manfromlamancha said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same - their names were Roasted, Casserole, Kebab, Nuggets, Curried, Kentucky Fried and AlaKing! We had six before them who were more simply named Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday. During that time we had a pet fish called Friday.
> ...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

As a youngster, I had three ducks. 

They were Daffy, Donald and...
.... Blip.

I didn't name our chickens. Domestic chickens are too stupid for names.

As a teen, I named our milk cow Dolly. Still surprised I got away with that one.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> Andy1001 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 3 children, they all speak English, Japanese and Latin. I only speak English.
> ...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> As a youngster, I had three ducks.
> 
> They were Daffy, Donald and...
> .... Blip.
> ...


So you had ducks and a cow.
Quackers and milk!


----------

